# Pastor carrys AR into Walmart



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Id just about vote for this guy as our next President! But at the same time, probably NOT a smart choice carrying an AR. A wood stocked bolt action would have gotten the point across to people without the image an AR presents (internet warrior / teenage nut case).

Pastor carries rifle in Hunstville to raise awareness of open carry laws | khou.com Houston


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I appreciate him doing it, as I do other advocates for 2nd amendment rights. I just don't think it makes a difference. There's a very large group who could give a crap less about us and our "rights" to own and/or carry and/or use firearms, regardless. Revolutionary/civil war, putting bullets in, hanging, clubbing to death, setting on fire, tearing them apart, so there's no longer anyone to argue about it is the only way that will really save our true freedom at this point.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

While we are a strong 2nd Amendment state, the open carry thing has never really been a big issue. I'm not sure why, so maybe his and other's efforts will raise awareness.

On another note, this is also on "Page 1" of KHOU's home page.

MCSO: Homeowner shoots, kills ax-wielding man who threatened family | khou.com Houston


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

My crappy paycheck says nobody tried to rob the pastor.


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm glad he chose to carry it. Here is a quote off that same article.

“You’ll find no person who’s a bigger fan of all the constitutional amendments than me because I am,” said Gerald Treece, a professor at the South Texas College of Law. “But all constitutional rights are subject to some limitations. The ability to take a firearm any place you want by simply citing the 2nd Amendment simply is illogical because all constitutional rights are subject to limitations.”

it's because of dumbasses like this that we need to continue to exercise all of our constitutional rights and educate those around us.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

There are a lot of things I can do but do not. I think in Texas it matters little. There are many with dormant attitudes that likely will have the knee-jerk reaction that it should not be permitted. It just seems more like grandstanding than an exercise of second amendment rights.

I do not care for fellow Christians that wear their religion on their cuff. I do not care for fellow gun right advocators that are equally in your face with their machismo.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gotta agree with Palmetto Tree. That was a little brazen to just carry an AR15 in a place like that. And it might just put us gun lovers in a bad light. It is bad enough as it is.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

You figure Jesus would carry an AR15?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know what Jesus would do - but I know that i will carry my gun when and how I see fit. If I have to use it I will forgive the bastard after I shoot his ass.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Big supporter of reasonable carry laws but this does not help our cause.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sure it does. Our cause needs people to understand that simply having a gun does not threaten anyone. None of those shown seem like a threat to me.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Big supporter of reasonable carry laws but this does not help our cause.


this people carry their weapons because they feel their rights are being infringed upon. I bet you if the govt says that all law abiding citizens can now open carry and not be bothered by the police, this will all stop. you will see fewer people carry. hell, gun sales will surely drop. Kinda like when all is well, people did not buy guns or ammo. but now, they are buying both like its going out of style. but this practice where one or two persons carry in the open will not do much. I would like to see big groups of people open carry in front of their state house, then take the march all the way to DC. of course this has to be video documented so that there would not be any instigators to screw it up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is more than just retarded, it is asking for trouble. It would serve the pastor (and the tard in that picture) right if a concerned citizen grabbed that slung rifle, tossed him about like the idiot he is, and put him on the ground.

Rifles are offensive weapons. The 709 Slim that nobody saw me carrying all day long is a defensive weapon. Nobody sees it, it isn't out for someone to grab and it can't be used as a leverage point like that slung rifle could be. 

More than simply idiotic.

Want to make a point? Open carry a sidearm.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

My only concern with open carry is some meth head seeing the weapon and grabbing it off you to commit a crime! Yeah, if you've got a rifle slinged over your shoulder I'll about promise as you walk through the store the opportunity will present where Sir Smokesalot can take it from you. Same goes for open carry with any pistol.

If their concealed and meth heads don't know you have them, not much chance of them being used against you.

STILL, I think we SHOULD have the right to carry however we see fit!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I don't know what Jesus would do - but I know that i will carry my gun when and how I see fit. If I have to use it I will forgive the bastard after I shoot his ass.


Paul when the SHTF you will likely be the among the first to die. Your attitude makes you a planed target. I'm a stand your ground guy also but I'm not advertising for challengers.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Big supporter of reasonable carry laws but this does not help our cause.


I agree, this type of showing does help at all. I am very sure I could take the firearm away from her before she knew what was going on. Then hit her in the face with the butt and shoot her boyfriend or husband before he could every get around to use it. Just crazy.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not gonna say that the pastor was right or wrong in what he did. As far as Texas law goes he was well within his rights to carry his firearm in the manner he had it in. The law states that open carry of a long rifle ( whether its a hunting rifle, AR, or even a shotgun) is permitted as long as its not being carried or displayed in a threatening manner. Will I sling my AR on my back and walk into Wally world? No. But I'm not gonna tell anyone else that they can't just because I don't plan to. The man was trying to prove a point and didnt violate any laws doing it and when asked to leave a public business while exercising his right to do so turned and walked out. Noone was injured or in any danger of what he was doing. I actually have been to that Walmart and the other businesses he entered plenty if times and the "methheads" arent too plentiful around that area. Plenty of potheads but I don't think they would be too concerned about a Machine gun preacher!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Depends on why she's doing it if she's seeking attention she got it what a dweeb. If she just doesn't want to leave it in the truck so we end up with another loser running around with a stolen gun good for her. Yes it's our right to open carry and there are times to do so, but simply because you have a right to do something doesn't mean you always should.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Paul when the SHTF you will likely be the among the first to die. Your attitude makes you a planed target. I'm a stand your ground guy also but I'm not advertising for challengers.


You have no idea what "my attitude" is apart from this board. I carry concealed all the time and nobody knows it - not even my wife most of the time. As for being the first one to die - only God knows for sure and I put little faith in your ability to know the future.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

roy said:


> You figure Jesus would carry an AR15?


Nope. Not my Jesus. He's a straight up Mossberg 590 kinda guy.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Folks tend to make Jesus in their own image.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

12; And Jesus entered the temple and drove out all those who were buying and selling in the temple, and overturned the tables of the money changers and the seats of those who were selling doves. 13; And He said to them, "It is written, 'MY HOUSE SHALL BE CALLED A HOUSE OF PRAYER'; but you are making it a ROBBERS' DEN."…

Jesus did not need a weapon to defend, he had the word of God. 

However, Jesus always stood up for the good of the people, and said, do nothing to make thy brother stumble.

The law indicates that the fire arm shall not be carried in a threatening manner. If the woman had it shouldered, you would not be expressing your ability to disarm her. It is clear that while slung over her shoulder upside down it is not being displayed in a threatening manner. Which meets the full intent of the law. 

God bless you young lady, god bless you pastor, for standing up for the rights of those who chose to spout pious platitudes about rights of freedom of speech and the right to bear arms from there recliner under a sir name to a closed audience of "preppers"


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Although open carry is and has been legal in VA for many a year, it's not something you see very often in our neck of the woods.
Funny thing, there was a fellow who was open carrying at the local Wally World a few weeks ago. I don't think anyone even noticed. He was pushing his youngster in a cart.
As he turned around, I noticed no badge on his belt, as many of the LEOs do.
No point to this post other than to say it happened, and nobody cared.

As to trespass, at least in VA, they can't charge you unless you refuse to leave.


----------

